# Great College QB's and The NFL



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

After many utefans have made comments about Max Hall not being a very good college QB because he likely has no future in the NFL, I took a look at the QB's who have won the Heisman since I've been on this orb and how they fared in the NFL:

Gary Beban UCLA 1967 I've never even heard of him
Jim Plunkett Stanford 1970 NFL Hall of Famer
Pat Sullivan Auburn 1971 Not much of a NFL career, but a great anouncer
Doug Fluite B.C. 1984 CFL all time great, not much in the NFL
Vinny Testaverde Miami 1986 Mediocre NFL career
Andre Ware Houston 1989 NFL bust
Ty Detmer BYU 1990 Great NFL backup
Gino Torretta Miami 1992 NFL bust
Charlie Ward Florida State 1993 Decent NBA player, never played in the NFL
Danny Wuerffel Florida 1996 In the NFL as a backup for a couple of years
Chris Weinke FSU 2000 In the NFL as a backup for a couple of years
Eric Crouch Nebraska 2001 Played a few years as a ST player, never QB
Carson Palmer USC 2002 Solid NFL QB
Jason White Oklahoma 2003 Don't think he ever made an NFL roster
Matt Leinart USC 2004 A major bust so far
Troy Smith Ohio State 2006 Don't think he ever made an NFL roster

To me, this shows being a very good college football player means NOTHING in regards to being a successful NFL player. So, it is silly to say Hall isn't a good college player because he won't be playing in the NFL.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

You make a very good point, Pro. Another QB that comes to mind is Colt Brennan of Hawaii from a couple of years ago. I think he owns a few NCAA records including most TD's in a single season. I don't think he's seen the field in an NFL game since getting drafted in the 6th round in 2008. 
It's ridiculous to argue that breaking NCAA records doesn't equate to being a great college QB. However, it takes a unique skill set to be a highly-touted NFL QB, let alone actually following through with whatever NFL expectations there may be. There have definitely been plenty of busts. A couple more that come to mind are Ryan Leaf and Joey Harrington--both (I think) were top 5 draft picks and great college QB's. 
On the reverse side, how many of you had heard of Joe Flacco when he was in college? I definitely never did...I mean the guy played for the University of Delaware. Where is he now? Starting in the NFL for the Ravens and looking pretty solid in his second year. 
Pro--just for your info, Troy Smith is Flacco's backup.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

the only problem with the list is Jim plunket he is not in the hall of fame. It is wrong he should be but he is not.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Pro--just for your info, Troy Smith is Flacco's backup.


That's right. John Beck is backing them both up, ironically. I also agree that great college QB's don't necessarily become great NFL QB's. The game and its requirements are so different from one level to the next.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

He was a good QB at BYU... that doesn't mean he was a good college quarterback... just saying. Yeah he has a bunch of BYU records.... but they've done what under his leadership? Beaten the U a couple times? And they say that the U fans are the ones basing a season's greatness off of one game... really? The Ute fans I've talked just don't like the guy, whether he was a good QB or not... hell, even BYU students who know him don't like him (at least the couple I've talked to who have classes with the guy think he's a total uptight douche). It has nothing to do with whether or not he's got a future in the NFL. 8)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

hilarious biased post. Vinny Testaverde was a mediocre quarterback, Doug Flutie, never did much in the NFL.... and Ty Detmer was a GREAT NFL backup..... -BaHa!-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> hilarious biased post. Vinny Testaverde was a mediocre quarterback, Doug Flutie, never did much in the NFL.... and Ty Detmer was a GREAT NFL backup..... -BaHa!-


Where am I 'wrong'? Vinny will NEVER make the Hall of Fame, yet he enjoyed a long NFL career. What did Flutie do in the NFL exactly? Detmer stunk as an NFL starter, but he was a very good backup because he helped the starter from the sideline and could fill in when the starter was hurt w/o a huge drop off. Detmer was as good of a college QB to ever play, but he didn't have the size nor arm strength to be a solid NFL starter, but his mind was as sharp as any QB short of Peyton Manning. Tell me again football guru where I am wrong on this. :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > hilarious biased post. Vinny Testaverde was a mediocre quarterback, Doug Flutie, never did much in the NFL.... and Ty Detmer was a GREAT NFL backup..... -BaHa!-
> ...


Pro, you are dead wrong on this one!! You ever hear of Scott Mitchell or Alex Smith? I was trying to think of others, but the search "great Ute QB" only resulted in a fatal error and my hard drive crashing! I guess I had that coming for such a search. :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, first of all, detmer wasn't calling the plays. he was merely signaling plays. Knowing the the signals for plays qualifies him as a great backup? I think not. The fact testaverde played for 20 years and went to 2 pro bowls definiely moves him a notch above medioce q-back. Flutie had a hell of a lot more lucrative career than detmer. He played in the pro bowl and was the comeback player of the year in '98.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe we are debating whether or not someone was a great BACK UP or not. :roll: He was NOT a good NFL starter, you happy now? :? Vinny will NEVER be in the Hall of Fame, to me that means he was average. Flutie has a below average NFL career, how can one argue against that? -Ov- 

To date, NO ute QB has gone on to have even an average NFL career. Several Cougar QB's have, with one having a Hall of Fame career. Those are the FACTS, not a biased opinion!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pro, you are like a 7th grade school girl who has to capitalize every third or fourth word in a text message to get your point across! You JUST love to BE the guy WHO can't TALK above everyone at THE keyboard, so you MUST type in CAPS to e-yell above EVERYONE. Sorry......FAIL. As much as you hate to hear it, what you have to say is not more important than what anyone else has to say. And arguing about BYU quarterbacks being more successful in the NFL than Ute quarterbacks when nobody was even arguing it....... FAIL AGAIN!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, you make personal attacks because you have nothing to back up your lame opinions. Who is acting like a small female canine? -Ov- -/|\-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay, I think this thread has been fully covered now.


----------

